# Looking for a Job - Advertising background



## mhd.afzal (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey Mates,

Well am a new member here, thought would just get along with few or have some guidance / suggestions / feedback's.

I am in Malaysia exactly from a month now. I a currently working in Bangalore in an Advertising agency and looking forward to for a global career. I am trying for further studies in Canada / USA / Australia for 2014 but before that i would want to work abroad and earn some more money then what exactly i am earning here. 

The reason why i choose Malaysia - firstly my friends and relatives stay here so i can easily share accommodation with them for a year or 2 ( let see how it goes ). Secondly i have been to Malaysia several times and been familiar with the place now.

I would like to know how is the job opportunities in there for a person like me ( having more then 5 years of experience in Online and offline Marketing and project management ). 

Currently i will be coming to Malaysia for a month to search for a job ( and will see how it goes ). 

Anyways - you all suggest? anything


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

mhd.afzal said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> Well am a new member here, thought would just get along with few or have some guidance / suggestions / feedback's.
> 
> ...


Seeking jobs here are no different from any parts of the world I suppose. 

If you got what the employers are looking for and with the salary as agreed upon by both parties getting a job here is not impossible.

However, it helps shorten the time frame of being jobless if you have already been shortlisted by employers at least for an interview.

Good luck


----------



## mhd.afzal (Aug 11, 2013)

roystevenung said:


> Seeking jobs here are no different from any parts of the world I suppose.
> 
> If you got what the employers are looking for and with the salary as agreed upon by both parties getting a job here is not impossible.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roy for your generous response. I totally agree with you. Currently i am either receiving "vacancy for local" or "cant employe foreigners" . Unable to understand if i should really be physically in Malaysia to search for a job. Do you think that would work?

Afzal


----------

